# Blue water weekend



## roxyguess (Nov 10, 2009)

I know I haven't been on in a while but had another great weekend off shore. Caught a wahoo, king, and of course snapper..thanks banana Tom for posting my last hoo last weekend!!!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Sashimi!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice hoo!


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice hoooo. Congrats!


----------



## roxyguess (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks it was a lot rougher than forecast but turned out to be a fridge filler


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Good job girl. Good to see you posting.


----------



## roxyguess (Nov 10, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Good job girl. Good to see you posting.




Thanks it's been a while kinda got discouraged after that bashing but coming back strong!!! I look forward to sharing my fishing with the group again!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

If you don't already have a fishing crew you can always go with us.

Keith


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Good job Misty. Feels weird seeing you here after knowing you since we were kids.


----------



## roxyguess (Nov 10, 2009)

JD7.62 said:


> Good job Misty. Feels weird seeing you here after knowing you since we were kids.




lol I know it's been a hot minute 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

roxyguess said:


> lol I know it's been a hot minute
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No doubt! Keep it up out there, looks like yall got those hooters figured out. 

I'm starting to think I'm wahoo cursed.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

roxyguess said:


> Thanks it's been a while kinda got discouraged after that bashing but coming back strong!!! I look forward to sharing my fishing with the group again!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't worry about the haters, M...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> Good job Misty. Feels weird seeing you here after knowing you since we were kids.


X2.


----------



## BILLCH8SR (Aug 17, 2012)

Some great Looking fish, congrats on a good weekend.


----------



## b smith (Jul 7, 2015)

great job roxy!!


----------



## reel office1 (Aug 23, 2016)

Nice hoo. That purple and black bonita in the background is our goto wahoo lure


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice wahoo.
Whyme


----------



## roxyguess (Nov 10, 2009)

reel office1 said:


> Nice hoo. That purple and black bonita in the background is our goto wahoo lure




Thanks that is the first time getting a hit with that lure..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice 'Hoo!!


----------



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

How are you running that Bonita? I see the down rigger behind you so I'm guessing down deep?


----------



## roxyguess (Nov 10, 2009)

Reel Rowdy said:


> How are you running that Bonita? I see the down rigger behind you so I'm guessing down deep?




We weren't using the down rigger or trolling weight, usually run it straight off swivel clip with 8' or so of cable. Pull it fast ...like 10-12 knots . It will stay 3-5' under surface.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Hey Girl. Look at you.
Talking fish on the PFF.
I was afraid that other moderator ran you off for good.

Welcome back!!!!


----------



## Longbow (Jan 3, 2016)

nice fish thanks for the pic


----------

